# Experiences with PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads??



## brenshlus (Jan 4, 2004)

My `03 Golf will be due for rear brake pads by Spring. I've been checking out different brands of pads and came across these. Has anyone here used these before? I've used PBR Deluxe(organic) pads on my Volvo for many years with great results. Are ceramic brake pads more stressful on brake rotors?


----------



## daibachi (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: Experiences with PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads?? (brenshlus)*

bump.. 
I want to know about it too...


----------



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Experiences with PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads?? (brenshlus)*

Bump - maybe ECS can chime in?


----------



## Corra (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Experiences with PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads?? (A3VR6)*

I definately recomend PBR Metal Master Pads 100%
i believe they are semi metallic...


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Experiences with PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads?? (brenshlus)*

Bump, looking for pads for my Boxster calipers and came across these. Anyone know how these dust compared to Hawk HPS and how noisey they are?


----------



## natreles (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Experiences with PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads?? (brenshlus)*

bump!


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Experiences with PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads?? (brenshlus)*

I talked to ECS on AIM yesterday. They said they dust a lot less than the Hawk HPS, but don't have quite the stopping power. However, they do stop better than Mintex Red Box. I think I'm going to order a set.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Experiences with PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads?? (JamieK18T)*

Get the HPS instead. Great power and less dust.


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Experiences with PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads?? (dcomiskey)*

i just threw a set on today but they havnt broken in yet but we will see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Experiences with PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads?? (98vr65202)*

ttt I would like some feedback as well.


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Experiences with PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads?? (westcoastjay)*

well all the rotors were replaced with brembo cross drilled and slotted with the pbr ceramic pads and now that they have broken in there awesome i love the brake set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brenshlus (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Experiences with PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads?? (98vr65202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98vr65202* »_well all the rotors were replaced with brembo cross drilled and slotted with the pbr ceramic pads and now that they have broken in there awesome i love the brake set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the feedback. I'll be putting them on w/the stock rotors for now. I plan up upgrading to ATE Powerdiscs later.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Experiences with PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads?? (brenshlus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brenshlus* »_My `03 Golf will be due for rear brake pads by Spring.

For rear brake pads? Save your $$$ and go with oem or another oem like pad. Upgrade the front pads to something better when the time comes. The MKIV brake system is reportedly way too biased to the rear from the factory ... increasing rear brake performance will only exacerbate this problem. Just my $0.02 ...


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Experiences with PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads?? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
For rear brake pads? Save your $$$ and go with oem or another oem like pad. Upgrade the front pads to something better when the time comes. The MKIV brake system is reportedly way too biased to the rear from the factory ... increasing rear brake performance will only exacerbate this problem. Just my $0.02 ...

i'd put mintex reds on the back at least, get rid of all that dust, they don't really perform any better than the stock pads.


----------

